# The Business of Vegan



## Ann (3 May 2019)

Vegan foods are going to be the next big thing, definitely bigger than organic or gluten free.
It has become massively fashionable to 'become' a vegan. The food companies and supermarkets are gearing up for the new onslaught of demand which is being created by the left leaning younger generation who are wishing to 'save the planet' and the animals and no doubt become a part of the new hip movement. All great for business, it is quite making me salivate! 

I have put this into Chat because I think it may dissolve into lightweight propaganda from the vegan political agenda group but I am actually looking at it through the lens of investment opportunities and if it doesn't dissolve into propagandized crap, I might get Joe to move it into one of the business sections.    

*Beyond Meat's share price more than doubles in vegan burger maker's IPO*

_(Reuters) - Shares of vegan burger maker Beyond Meat Inc rose more than 160 percent in their market debut on Thursday, as investors look to cash in on the first publicly listed veggie meat company and the growing popularity of plant-based meat alternatives._

_The stock opened at $46, well above its IPO price of $25. Shares surged minutes after starting to trade and were halted due to volatility. They traded up to $72 during the day, before closing at $65.75. 

Beyond Meat, which has warned it may never turn a profit, closed with a market capitalization of around $3.8 billion, based on shares outstanding including underwriters’ option. 

Earlier on Tuesday, the company raised the size and price of its offering after increased demand from investors. The IPO raised $240 million.More..._


----------



## Knobby22 (3 May 2019)

I agree Ann.
It's such an innovative space.
Sure to be money to be made or lost.

I've heard the burger for beyond meat is more realistic than most in the market but I am sure there are scientists working all over the world for ways to better it.
I would worry if I was a shareholder that I would be up against giant food multinationals with deep pockets for research breakthroughs.

Saw a review of Vegan cheese. Some of the cheeses were basically awful but some were looking like they were half decent (but still not as good as real cheese). I think a good vegan cheese substitute would make millions. It would be cheaper to produce and be easier for the vegans to swallow


----------



## moXJO (3 May 2019)

The setup period was a couple of years ago. I know a few who got into it. One done vegan cakes and made a truckload


----------



## noirua (3 May 2019)

I tried these two burgers. They tasted quite different to other burgers and I still have the after taste all this time later - 3 days later.  That is a main problem with Vegan foods and particularly cheese.  They taste odd to ghastly.
Beyond Meat burgers are very expensive and can be ruled out on cost alone. Equals are less than half the price and are a bit rubbery.
The answer is to be a Vegan who does not eat cheese or burgers.
At the moment I'm eating pumpkin seeds, walnuts, pecan nuts and almonds. I don't like them much but a website says I should, so I do.
Also lots of blueberries with Greek Yoghurt - not Greek style yoghurt - I tried a Vegan yoghurt and felt unwell soon after.
Vegan food has a long way to go to be reasonably priced and taste good.


----------



## Ann (3 May 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Saw a review of Vegan cheese. Some of the cheeses were basically awful but some were looking like they were half decent (but still not as good as real cheese). I think a good vegan cheese substitute would make millions. It would be cheaper to produce and be easier for the vegans to swallow




It is going to be hard to get a quick hit of fat with the flavour of cheese, this is going to be a top product if it can be done.



moXJO said:


> The setup period was a couple of years ago. I know a few who got into it. One done vegan cakes and made a truckload




This is going to be a real billion dollar industry!



noirua said:


> At the moment I'm eating pumpkin seeds, walnuts, pecan nuts and almonds. I don't like them much but a website says I should, so I do.
> Also lots of blueberries with Greek Yoghurt - not Greek style yoghurt - I tried a Vegan yoghurt and felt unwell soon after.
> Vegan food has a long way to go to be reasonably priced and taste good.




Years ago I decided to give vegan/vegetarian foods a go (health thing, not animal welfare). There were some excellent vegetarian/vegan restaurants around and a lot of the food was absolutely awesome. There is no need for this junk food they are pushing at the new vegans, if folks go back to the early cookbooks they will find delicious, natural food without preservatives, added flavours or disgusting additives. It is no doubt why vegans/vegetarians were so healthy, they ate 'real' food. It would be far better for people to re-visit the original style of vegan eating without trying to reproduce a carnivore style of food. Having said that, the money is going to be in the fake meat and fake animal bi-product stuff. These are the businesses I am looking out for. They will come, the demand is there and growing, just like the supermarkets were swamped with low fat high sugar **** over the last two or three decades.

Hopefully some will publicly list. 

If anyone finds some good tasting/or not good tasting fast vegan food, please add a review to this thread, it will be interesting to watch manufactured vegan food's growth and proliferation.

I see my local Grill'd is having a meatless Monday and only sell vegetable burgers on Mondays, I am guessing this is likely to be most Grill'd places.

Thanks for the great responses so far, it is very heartening!


----------



## qldfrog (4 May 2019)

So no Grill'd on Monday for me


----------



## Value Collector (4 May 2019)

qldfrog said:


> So no Grill'd on Monday for me




Try the simply grill’d.

It’s really good, from an investment perspective you should give it a go.


----------



## Value Collector (4 May 2019)

Ann said:


> There is no need for this junk food they are pushing at the new vegans, if folks go back to the early cookbooks they will find delicious, natural food without preservatives,




You can say the same about any junk food, but people aren’t going to want to give up pizza, burgers, tacos etc just because they become vegan.

Some people go vegan just for health, and of course they will focus on health foods, but if you make the switch for ethical reasons, and still want to go to Burger King with your friends, a beyond burger is a good choice.

Also, the alternative meat products can help new vegans through the transition phase, most people say the biggest road block to becoming vegan is they would miss the foods they are used to eating, alternatives are a good way to make the transition or just to satisfy that junk food craving. 

———-

Having a lot of good vegan options makes great business sense for a restaurant or fast food location, not just because of the growing number of vegans but because of the multiplier effect.

Eg. When people go out with friends or family and the party includes vegans, the group will normally choose a place that has good vegan options, Say there is 2 vegans and 7 non vegans, the place offering good vegan options not only attracts 2 extra vegan customers but also 7 additional people.


----------



## Ann (4 May 2019)

Value Collector said:


> You can say the same about any junk food, but people aren’t going to want to give up pizza, burgers, tacos etc just because they become vegan.




Yes I agree with you and that is where I think Veganism will come unstuck as a beacon of good health. It will disintegrate into a nasty, unhealthy style of eating and the diseases which vegans avoided through good eating habits will break down with the mass increase of manufactured junk food eaten by people who won't bother to take the time to learn to eat correctly as a vegan.

This junk food greed is what I am looking at with the potential for new companies to spring up and create a whole new industry.


----------



## Value Collector (4 May 2019)

Ann said:


> Yes I agree with you and that is where I think Veganism will come unstuck as a beacon of good health. It will disintegrate into a nasty, unhealthy style of eating and the diseases which vegans avoided through good eating habits will break down with the mass increase of manufactured junk food eaten by people who won't bother to take the time to learn to eat correctly as a vegan.
> 
> This junk food greed is what I am looking at with the potential for new companies to spring up and create a whole new industry.




Don’t think that veganism is only about junk food.

If you want to fight against junk food, start by fighting against junk food, not veganism.

Switching from meat burgers full of saturated fats and cholesterol to healthier (relative) burgers is a good switch.

But it is nonsense to judge vegan burgers just because eating a salad would be healthier, if people want a burger they will eat a burger, and the beyond is a good option.


----------



## Ann (4 May 2019)

Value Collector said:


> If you want to fight against junk food, start by fighting against junk food, not veganism.




On the contrary I have no desire to fight against vegan junk food, I want to _invest_ in the companies who make it! This is what this thread is all about!


----------



## Value Collector (4 May 2019)

Ann said:


> On the contrary I have no desire to fight against vegan junk food, I want to _invest_ in the companies who make it! This is what this thread is all about!




It’s just a common theme of your posts about veganism, including the one I quoted is that vegan junk food exists, you seem to think vegans only eat is junk food.

All I am saying is that yes vegan junk food exists, but given that huge amounts of meat and dairy junk food exists also, it’s silly to point out some vegan food is junk.

Saying that though, switching to a beyond burger and avoiding all the saturated fat and cholesterol in a regular patty would be a better health choice, but ofcourse that doesn’t make it a “health food” but so what, you have to compare apples to apples.

If a teenage vegan can go along to hungry jacks with his friends and get a veggie burger, he is no worse of than his mates who get the regular whopper with cheese, and may be slightly better off.


----------



## Ann (4 May 2019)

Value Collector said:


> It’s just a common theme of your posts about veganism, including the one I quoted is that vegan junk food exists, you seem to think vegans only eat is junk food.




No I don't think vegans eat junk food, not true vegans. I was a vegan for a while and there is quite an art to eating properly. I found vegan food delicious, sadly it was not healthy for me as it turns out I can't eat any starch but that is me and I am not saying it is an unhealthy way to eat for others.

However I think there are going to be a lot of people who will 'become' vegans because it is fashionable and their mates are all becoming vegans but they won't want to change their crappy eating habits and will still want junk food.

This is the market I am looking to buy into, the new boom in junk foods to cater for the nouveau vegans.


----------



## Value Collector (4 May 2019)

Ann said:


> However I think there are going to be a lot of people who will 'become' vegans because it is fashionable and their mates are all becoming vegans but they won't want to change their crappy eating habits and will still want junk food.




If they were eating junk before they were vegan, and continue eating junk after, then it’s not the veganism that is the issue.

But atleast they are not harming as many animals, so it’s still a net plus, and as said earlier, a lot of the vegan junk isn’t really as junky.

I mean this burger is still basically some bread, with some salad, and a tasty patty made of pea protein with no cholesterol, It’s not the devil.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 s


----------



## jbocker (5 May 2019)

Not familiar with vegan. But is that cheese or a vegan version? If it is vegan what is it made of?
The use of animal names like 'lamb' is that just used as a guide for the expected flavour, is there a vegan name for the same?
Back to investing is there anything covering this on, on the ASX?


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 May 2019)

i think eventually the FDA, TGA and other major government bodies are going to step in and regulate the language

clearly that which is vegan is not, by default, healthy and that which is healthy is not, by default, vegan

in the US the egg marketing board have been fined for using the words "healthy" and "nutritious" 
it is illegal for them to do so, if you look at marketing it is extensively designed to emulate things we associate with health, yet, evidence clearly demonstrated, thru peer review process, that ingestion of eggs leads to several factors that lead to cardio vascular damage, cardio infarction, thickening vascular system around the heart, strong correlation with dementia and various inflammatory responses

if we eat a burger and call it heart-healthy, it is false and misleading, if it is fried in any way it already contains oxidised cholestrole, it also contain oxidised fats, it contains refined carbs, is not going to contain enough phyto-nutrients to reach a basic daily recommended intake, the oils and fats cause restriction of nitric oxide and cause contraction of the blood vessels, not enough potassium causing down-regulation of the liver leading to increased lipids both in the blood and stored which leads to toxicity and likely we'll find as with standard burgers too much protein thru the kydneys

on the plus side not the same haem iron going across the blood brain barrier, nor the same animal hormones, so, yeah, there are those! 

if the cheese is not a synthetic (with it's own challenges) then there's your daily intake of rubbish animal product offsetting the 'value' of the burger

if you consider even the most basic diet say the Mediterranean  diet even that is not as healthy as purported due to the oil although there is a balance in the % of plant food taken in the same sitting offsetting the debilitation from the oil (one adds nitric oxide the other chokes it!)

once the hubbub surrounding the fashionability of these 'vegan' burger n such we'll get down to business as the wave of (qualified) good health practitioners sweep the globe, already medical schools are expanding dietary courses to (re)include food as a rout to good health and there are now a plethora of online courses* with certification*

oh, the moderation myth

there's no such thing as moderation - Ann likely to tell you, any small amount of a food group can go undiagnosed for years and cause a recurring response, mostly inlfammatory, yet we think that "moderation" is the key whereas that moderation is likely just slightly poking a dog with a stick, after years of poking the dog bites back

https://sche.getsmarter.com/stanfor...LloCnlhTswQ7wgRw6_EQVAtEQm_cCQPxoC3q0QAvD_BwE

*https://www.opencolleges.edu.au/cou...ied-health-assistance-nutrition-and-dietetics

*https://www.deakin.edu.au/course/graduate-certificate-human-nutrition
https://nursing.jhu.edu/academics/programs/prerequisites/index.html


----------



## Ann (5 May 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> in the US the egg marketing board have been fined for using the words "healthy" and "nutritious"
> it is illegal for them to do so, if you look at marketing it is extensively designed to emulate things we associate with health, yet, evidence clearly demonstrated, thru peer review process, that ingestion of eggs leads to several factors that lead to cardio vascular damage, cardio infarction, thickening vascular system around the heart, strong correlation with dementia and various inflammatory responses



Recent views have changed about the nutrition of eggs...from the Heart Foundation...

_Eggs are often a topic of conversation. People want to know how many kilojoules or calories they have, how they affect their cholesterol and how much protein is in a single egg.


But just one question lies at the heart of all egg-related questions: are they good for you?


The simple answer is 'yes'. But there's more good news - you don't need to worry about numbers. Calculating your intake down to the last kilojoule, calorie and gram isn't as important as following a healthy eating pattern. More.._



Joules MM1 said:


> if you consider even the most basic diet say the Mediterranean diet even that is not as healthy as purported due to the oil although there is a balance in the % of plant food taken in the same sitting offsetting the debilitation from the oil (one adds nitric oxide the other chokes it!)



A recent study has shown olive oil lowers the risk of cardiovascular diseases...
*Why does olive oil keep heart attack and stroke at bay?*

...and another really interesting recent UK study done on the heart health benefits of olive oil here...


----------



## Value Collector (5 May 2019)

jbocker said:


> Not familiar with vegan. But is that cheese or a vegan version? If it is vegan what is it made of?




Are you talking about my photo of the burger?

If so yes that is plant based cheese, so it’s vegan, it contains no animal products.

I don’t know what brand they use on the burger, But this is the brand I use at home.


----------



## qldfrog (5 May 2019)

Ann, we are slowly moving away from that thread's aim..


----------



## StockyGuy (5 May 2019)

Sanitarium has this virtually locked down - and they are tax exempt to boot!

Apart from human food, many people (not just veg*ns) would pay well for a dietetically sound vegan dog kibble available in the mainstream supermarket aisle.

Non-leather but still professional looking work shoes could be an area awaiting further commercial exploitation.


----------



## Ann (6 May 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Ann, we are slowly moving away from that thread's aim..



I guessed this would happen, that is why I made the decision to put it into Chat initially in case it became too stupid with the troobleevrs smashing at everyone with their protest banners. However as I am not being negative about Vegan junk food (once they read what I say very slowly) it is very hard for them to heap disdain onto the thread as it is not fighting against their cause.
As they are on the 'cutting' edge (so to speak!) of this stuff, they will be able to give us valuable information about the frankenfoods they are eating. This will be invaluable information in the long run for what this thread's aim is meant to be. We need these peoples' contributions. 
Patience young grasshopper! 



jbocker said:


> Back to investing is there anything covering this on, on the ASX?



Not that I have found yet but I need to do a lot more research. I think they will come fairly quickly is my hope, speaking as a trader.



Value Collector said:


> The crazy thing to realize is that she thought the flavor was bad simply because she believed it was soy, even though it was her normal milk.
> It shows even if the soy had tasted exactly like her normal milk she would have rejected it, it never would have even had a chance because her mind would not have given it a fair shot.




In other words she doesn't trust you. That is a sad place to be for a mother.



StockyGuy said:


> Sanitarium has this virtually locked down - and they are tax exempt to boot!




Yeah, what a great lurk! Their ethics may not allow them to add the kind of enzymes and flavour masks and enhancers that other companies will be prepared to use that will be required to make the stuff palatable. First and foremost they are trying to look after the health of their flock.


----------



## StockyGuy (6 May 2019)

This is a funny thread, speaking as a vegan.  I doubt there'd be quick money in this area.

Surprisingly, many things are "accidentally" vegan, but they cant label as vegan because like gluten free it must mean zero chance of contamination, which is hard in a non-dedicated factory.  Point being there's plenty of options in the supermarket.

If you're in it purely for the money it's a tiny segment of the population to cater to.  Maybe better to create something marketed for everyone but just leave out non-vegan stuff so you can put the little logo on the side, and thus attract a few vegans.

Otherwise things like restaurants you're probably still limited to trendy areas of inner west Sydney and equivalent in Melbourne.

If a serious mob doing IPO for lab grown meat ever decides to list might be worth a look.


----------



## Ann (6 May 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> This is a funny thread, speaking as a vegan. I doubt there'd be quick money in this area.




Twitter and Bill Gates have just invested a motser in Beyond Meat and that had a massive start on the stock exchange over the last couple of days.



StockyGuy said:


> If you're in it purely for the money it's a tiny segment of the population to cater to. Maybe better to create something marketed for everyone but just leave out non-vegan stuff so you can put the little logo on the side, and thus attract a few vegans.



Tiny short term, massive longer term. Veganism is going to be bigger than organic and gluten free combined. Fat free high sugar junk won't hold a candle to the new onslaught of vegan focused foods.



StockyGuy said:


> If a serious mob doing IPO for lab grown meat ever decides to list might be worth a look.



I can't see the majority of vegans ever eating lab meat and I could only imagine the poorest of the poor would ever touch it if it was cheap enough but who knows with enough flavour maskers and enhancers, a bit of umami flavour chucked in and natural colours and flavours people will probably eat anything. But it is certainly something to watch out for. I am sure there will be a brave new world of 'food' coming to challenge our immune systems in the near future.


----------



## StockyGuy (6 May 2019)

Ann said:


> Twitter and Bill Gates have just invested a motser in Beyond Meat and that had a massive start on the stock exchange over the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> Tiny short term, massive longer term. Veganism is going to be bigger than organic and gluten free combined. Fat free high sugar junk won't hold a candle to the new onslaught of vegan focused foods.
> ...




Oh good news re Beyond Meat.  I hope you're right; the LOOONG term depends on many things, civilisationally speaking.

Yes, many (most?) vegans would not go for lab meat.  I do not like meat taste nor smell.

The lab grown meat thing is a Venn diagram overlap - it's more for those who insist that meat is required for health but still regret the animal suffering.  I'm assuming it was at a stage where it is a decent match, tastewise, for normal meat.  Those meat eaters who enjoy a sense of the food chain process of using lesser organisms for food, or have religious requirements for a certain type of slaughter, would not be interested in lab meat.


----------



## Ann (7 May 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> Oh good news re Beyond Meat. I hope you're right; the LOOONG term depends on many things, civilisationally speaking.




Climate Change and veganism is now linked, lockstep. All the young ones have been successfully propagandized regarding climate change  then into thinking they will save the world by becoming vegan. (Farting cows emit carbon, ergo animals are destroying the planet. We need to do away with them and eat plants).  Sorry that sounds a bit extreme but close enough to why there will be a massive and explosive increase in veganism. As long as the stuff they eat still tastes 'nice' they will eat it. Look at the kids in that previous video with Jamie Oliver. Tastes good, smells good, happy to eat ****!



StockyGuy said:


> Yes, many (most?) vegans would not go for lab meat. I do not like meat taste nor smell.



For years I couldn't go into a butcher shop because of the smell, through necessity of having to shop myself I got over it. But I hear what you are saying. Anything with too strong a meat flavour I still don't like. Once I found out what white meat veal was I never, ever ate it again but I also never really liked its flavour either.



StockyGuy said:


> The lab grown meat thing is a Venn diagram overlap - it's more for those who insist that meat is required for health but still regret the animal suffering. I'm assuming it was at a stage where it is a decent match, tastewise, for normal meat. Those meat eaters who enjoy a sense of the food chain process of using lesser organisms for food, or have religious requirements for a certain type of slaughter, would not be interested in lab meat.




I think we should look for more humane ways of 'harvesting' animals. A grass fed, pasture reared animal has a great life, any methane it farts out would be well compensated for by the carbon sinks of grassed fields and tree groves and the soil nutrition they deposit in their manure will enhance the planet. Put a bit of manure on a vege garden and watch it explode with life!


----------



## Ann (7 May 2019)

*Got Milk? Cows, Not Needed: Scientists Bioengineer Milk


Scientists believe they are on the cusp of a huge change in the way we produce milk in history. Cows won't be needed.

*
_Race to Bioengineer Milk


Please consider Made Without Humans or Cows: Inside the Race to Bioengineer Milk.


From Silicon Valley to Switzerland, hundreds of millions of dollars are being pumped into a new technology to produce “real milk” - containing identical casein and whey proteins to the genuine article - but without any humans, cows or other animals involved at all.


There is a lot at stake. The global dairy industry was worth $413bn in 2017 while the market for infant formula is expected to top $70bn this year, according to Save the Children.


From animal cruelty on factory farms to deforestation and a rising portion of the emissions linked to climate change, raising cattle to produce milk is facing a growing reputational challenge. More..._

*Tyson Readies Alternative-Meat Debut After Exiting Beyond*

_By the end of the year, Tyson Foods Inc.’s new alternative-meat product could already be a major player in the U.S., perhaps giving the likes of the Beyond Burger and the Impossible Burger a run for their money.

Tyson is preparing to introduce meatless protein products on a limited basis around the middle of the year and on a much larger scale soon after that, Chief Executive Officer Noel White told analysts on an earnings call Monday. More..._


----------



## Value Collector (7 May 2019)

aus_trader said:


> I am no vegetarian or vegan or anything but I am actually interested in purchasing this Cheese for use in certain dishes/sandwiches. Where can you buy it ?



Coles and woolies stock it.


----------



## Value Collector (7 May 2019)

Ann said:


> ....and a warmer atmosphere. Although we may just need food growth factories with regulated temp and co2! How did they make Soylent Green again? Out of soy and lentils wasn't it?
> 
> *Veggie Burger Mania Hits Corporate America After Beyond Meat IPO*
> _
> ...




It’s interesting Tyson foods is moving into plant based in such a big way.

Tyson foods was the main company I was researching that turned me off animal agriculture as an investment, and contributed to me becoming a vegan.


----------



## Value Collector (7 May 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> Oh good news re Beyond Meat.  I hope you're right; the LOOONG term depends on many things, civilisationally speaking.
> 
> Yes, many (most?) vegans would not go for lab meat.  I do not like meat taste nor smell.
> 
> The lab grown meat thing is a Venn diagram overlap - it's more for those who insist that meat is required for health but still regret the animal suffering.  I'm assuming it was at a stage where it is a decent match, tastewise, for normal meat.  Those meat eaters who enjoy a sense of the food chain process of using lesser organisms for food, or have religious requirements for a certain type of slaughter, would not be interested in lab meat.




When you think about it, meat grown in the sterile confines of a clean lab should be a lot more appetizing that meat torn from an animal that lived in its own poo and died screaming for its life in a stinky blood filled horror show of a slaughter house,

It also makes sense that growing just the parts of the animals we want to eat is where we should be heading.

As for plant based meats, all meats are derived from plants, we just put them through an animal, all the building blocks of protein etc come from plants.


----------



## aus_trader (8 May 2019)

What about fish and seafood ? Are we moving towards lab growing them too !

I'd rather put a shrimp on the barbie. Oops is that Aussie slang allowed ? Let's re-phrase it: how about a prawn on the BBQ ?


----------



## Value Collector (8 May 2019)

aus_trader said:


> What about fish and seafood ? Are we moving towards lab growing them too !
> 
> I'd rather put a shrimp on the barbie. Oops is that Aussie slang allowed ? Let's re-phrase it: how about a prawn on the BBQ ?




Coles is selling a plant based tuna, the brand is Loma, it’s about $2.50 per can.

I have had a few good plant based prawn alternatives, but I am unsure if anyone is actively trying to grow prawn meat. Check out the frozen vegan section at Coles and woolies.

I am not a “dictionary definition” vegan, I actually am ok with eating animal products that come from animals without brains such as mussels and oysters, so I have mussels about once a month, but I don’t eat prawns.

I am also ok with eating honey, as I believe bee keeping can be less impact on animals than other types of farming.


----------



## Value Collector (8 May 2019)

Loma Linda brand plant based tuna alternative available at Coles.


----------



## Ann (8 May 2019)

Value Collector said:


> I don’t think we are in danger of being short of co2, most people find plant based diets reduce inflammation.




Perhaps they just don't realize how badly plant based foods cause inflammation. I had chronic fatigue for 26 years and it was directly related to plant based foods causing inflammation in my spine which was eventually diagnosed as rheumatoid arthritis. My husband also suffers from RA in his hands, cutting out a lot of plant based foods have also corrected the deformities in his fingers following a plant based restricted diet for twenty years. His hands will still inflame immediately if he consumes any of the foods which are the cause. Once I removed those plant based foods, twenty six years of fatigue and pain lifted from me.

This is why with so many people heading to a plant based diet there may be a lot more metabolic diseases occurring. 



Value Collector said:


> Also, the vast majority of saturated fats you would be consuming come from animal products, so if you are worried about saturated fats, choose more vegan foods.




One of the best and safest saturated fats to use for cooking is coconut oil. Coconut oil and palm oil can be heated and reheated to high temperatures without it turning into a trans fat, unlike the seed based oils such as canola, peanut, olive oil etc. These become trans fats once heated. Trans fats as we all know are carcinogenic. 



Value Collector said:


> When you think about it, meat grown in the sterile confines of a clean lab should be a lot more appetizing that meat torn from an animal that lived in its own poo and died screaming for its life in a stinky blood filled horror show of a slaughter house,




That is hysterically emotive propaganda and really irritating! Having met and spoken to people who work in reputable abattoirs this is something they avoid happening as a stressed/distressed animal when it is slaughtered will be tense and will then only produce incredibly tough meat. They try to keep the animals calm prior to slaughter. If people shop at a butcher or supermarket that has routinely tough meat, people need to stop buying from them.

...yes I know you can show me some horror footage, we all know there needs to be improvement in this area. It is a simple matter to raise these creatures in a field, the same sort of field used by crops, only with grass fields for animals the ground isn't plowed up causing carbon dioxide to be released. The grass fields will act as carbon sinks which will negate anything the cows may fart out.


----------



## fanga (8 May 2019)

Ann said:


> The grass fields will act as carbon sinks which will negate anything the cows may fart out.




With the Space industry fastly adopting Methane as a rocket fuel, we may find a way to further reuse by-products of our farming techniques. Although I'm having a hard time picturing the recovery techniques


----------



## Ann (8 May 2019)

fanga said:


> With the Space industry fastly adopting Methane as a rocket fuel, we may find a way to further reuse by-products of our farming techniques. Although I'm having a hard time picturing the recovery techniques




Many a true word spoken in jest fanga! 

*In North Carolina, Hog Waste Is Becoming A Streamlined Fuel Source*


----------



## Ann (9 May 2019)

*Danone CEO Says Plant-Based Could Become as Big as Dairy in U.S.*

_Danone’s U.S. plant-based business could become as big as its traditional yogurt business there in 10 years, according to Chief Executive Officer Emmanuel Faber.

The unit, which includes Silk and So Delicious, currently generates less than $1 billion in sales, compared with the $2 billion in dairy. But the category is growing faster as consumers race to adopt vegan alternatives to everything from yogurt to hamburgers.



Emmanuel Faber

Photographer: Christopher Goodney/Bloomberg
“Penetration is very high and it’s very widely adopted already,” Faber said in an interview at a company event in Barcelona. More..._


----------



## Ann (10 May 2019)

This thread is supposed to be about the business of vegan, not nutrition. Please can we get this back on topic, if it isn't about companies or products related to vegan it is off topic. Please go to the Nutrition thread if you wish to speak about diets.


----------



## Ann (11 May 2019)

Here is a list of vegetarian and vegan focused companies as per Wikipedia



*Vegetarian and vegan companies*


An Amy's Kitchen veggie loaf with mashed potatoes and vegetables


Heritage Health Food's canned vegan Vege-Steak


Two Morningstar Farms veggie burgers being cooked


A Somenoya factory in Shizuoka, Japan


Tofurky is produced by Turtle Island Foods


TataTea


Veganz, Warschauer Straße 33, Berlin, September 2014
Alpro – a company based in Belgium that markets organic and non-organic, non-genetically modified,[1][2] soy based food and drink products.[3] Alpro became a division of Danone with its 2016 acquisition of WhiteWave Foods.
Amy's Kitchen – a family-owned, privately held company in Petaluma, California, that manufactures vegetarian Organic food and non-GMO convenience and frozen foods.
Beauty Without Cruelty – a British company that manufactures vegan cosmetics,[4][5] which contain no animal products, and are not tested on animals.[6]
Beyond Meat – producers of mass-market pea protein-based products that replace animal protein. (El Segundo, California)
Bikanervala – vegetarian Indian sweets and snacks manufacturer based in Delhi, India.
Boca Foods – manufacturer of Boca Burgers, a soy protein and wheat gluten veggie burger; a subsidiary of Kraft Foods.[7][8]
Celestial Seasonings teas – a division of Hain Celestial Group.
Daiya – Canadian dairy alternative food company located in Vancouver, British Columbia.
Earth's Own Food Company – a health food manufacturing company in Canada that prepares the So Good soy beverage in Canada owned by the Seventh-day Adventist Church.
Eden Foods Inc. – an organic food company in the United States[9] that produces the Edensoy line of organic soy milk.
Follow Your Heart – makers of Vegenaise and other vegan and vegetarian food products.
Gardein – meat-free foods developed by Canadian Yves Potvin (formerly of Yves Deli Cuisine) as Garden Protein International, manufactured from soy, wheat, grains and vegetables, including pea protein.[10] Acquired by Pinnacle Foods in 2014.
Goshen Alimentos – a Brazilian vegetarian and vegan food manufacturer.
Happidog – producer of vegetarian dog foods.
Happy Family – manufacturer of vegetarian, organic Happy Baby foods.
Impossible Foods — founded in 2011 by Stanford University biochemistry professor Patrick O. Brown.
Innocent Drinks – produces and purveys smoothies and juice products.
JUST, Inc. – Founded in 2011 as Hampton Creek Foods, Inc. Several products; non-GMO, egg-free, gluten-free, Kosher spread and dressing, Just Mayo launched in 2013.
La Loma Foods – formerly Loma Linda Foods. Food manufacturer of "Loma Linda" brand vegetarian and vegan foods.[11] Acquired in 1991 by Morningstar Farms originator, Ohio's Worthington Foods, which was then acquired, in 1999, by Kellogg's and then, in 2015, by the Atlantic Natural Foods Company (Meatless Select, Caroline’s brands), of Nashville, North Carolina.[12][13][14]
LightLife – produces vegetarian and vegan meat substitutes.
Linda McCartney Foods – a British food brand specializing in vegetarian and vegan food.[15]
Lush – a cosmetics company that produces creams, soaps, shampoos, shower gels, lotions, moisturizers, scrubs, masks and other cosmetics using only vegetarian or vegan recipes.
Make My Day Foods Inc — manufacturer of the Veggie Puck, founded in 2016 in Toronto, Canada.
Morning Star Farms – Worthington Foods of Ohio developed vegetarian, soy-based  meat alternative food products.[16] In 1999, Worthington Foods was acquired by Kellogg's and then, in 2015, by the Atlantic Natural Foods Company, without the Morning Star brand.[17][18] In the 21st Century, Morning Star manufactures a variety of vegetarian foods.
Nayonaise - founded in Leominster, Massachusetts, in 1977 as Nasoya Foods, Inc., acquired by Vitasoy in 1990, which was then acquired by Pulmuone Co., Ltd. in 2016.
Plamil Foods – British manufacturer of vegan food products.[19]
Quorn, a British meat substitute company headquartered in Stokesley North Yorkshire and owned by Monde Nissin Corporation.
Ripple Foods — California producer of non-gmo, gluten-free, soy-free, non-dairy, pea protein-based Ripple dairy alternatives, made without carrageenans.[20]
Sabra – a U.S.-based Israeli company which produces Middle Eastern-style dips and other food products.[21] All Sabra products are certified kosher and vegetarian.[22][23][24]
Sahmyook Foods – South Korean food company producing a large range of soy milks and vegetarian products,[25] which is owned by the Seventh-day Adventist Church.
Sanitarium Health and Wellbeing Company – Trading name of two sister food companies (Australian Health and Nutrition Association Ltd[26] and New Zealand Health Association Ltd).[27] wholly owned by the Seventh-day Adventist Church.[28]
Somenoya – a manufacturer of tofu and eco-friendly soy-based foods located in Chuo Ward, Tokyo.
Sweet Earth Foods - a manufacturer of vegan, ready-made meals based in Moss Landing, California. Acquired by Nestlé in 2017.



Worthington Vegan Salami Deli Slices
Turtle Island Foods – Produces Tofurky, a vegetarian and vegan alternative to turkey, as well other meatless products.[29]
Tropic Skincare — A British natural skincare and cosmetics company.
Veganz – world's first vegan supermarket chain, headquartered in Berlin, Germany[30]
WhiteWave Foods branded plant-based foods and beverages, and organic produce throughout North America and Europe. WhiteWave was purchased by Danone on 7 July 2016, and is being rebranded as DanoneWave.


----------



## Ann (11 May 2019)

Grill'd are selling the Beyond Burger, the newly US listed vegan burger patty as part of their menu, they started off selling grass fed beef in their burgers in response to the growing concern for the way animals are raised. They clearly have their finger on the pulse of what the majority or possibly the vocal minority(?) want.

A while back I tried their 'Mighty Melbourne' $14.50 beef burger on a Gluten Free bun and their seasoned chips $extra...awesome! It made me really sick afterwards as I can't take starch but meh, I wanted to try it.

Recently I decided to do some market research and try the new vegan Beyond Burger from Grill'd two days ago.
I got the "Beyond Simply Grilled" add vegan cheese cost $15. The cheese tasted like chedder cheese, looked like chedder cheese but fell apart easily but most stayed on the burger. The patty looked like a rare cooked pink beef patty. Real beef patties tend to look grey and not very appetizing. The Beyond had an awesome umami flavour, far more than any beef other than when bacon is added. It was really an addictive experience. The umami flavour stayed in my mouth far too long but I was being extra critical because it was a critical research exercise. Would I like to eat this again? Sure would! Will I, no it made me sick. (damn guts!)
Prior to this on the day I went into Maccas which is a place I avoid because I find most of their food revolting and it made my (then young) children very sick (vomit sick). Neither of them will eat food from maccas.

I asked if they had a vegan burger, they suggested I have a hash brown inside a bun. YUMMO...NOT! I would love a Chip Butty, just not from maccas.

So what is my takeout from all this diatribe? If Grill'd lists, I want in!


----------



## aus_trader (11 May 2019)

Is Grill'd an Aussie company or an international franchise like Burger King (Hungry Jack's) / Maccas ?


----------



## Ann (11 May 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Is Grill'd an Aussie company or an international franchise like Burger King (Hungry Jack's) / Maccas ?



Aussie aussie oi oi oi!

https://businesschicks.com/simon-crowe-grilld-burgers-disrupted-food-industry-australia/


----------



## aus_trader (11 May 2019)

Ann said:


> Aussie aussie oi oi oi!
> 
> https://businesschicks.com/simon-crowe-grilld-burgers-disrupted-food-industry-australia/



Awesome ! I would be also interested if they launch IPO or list on ASX. Of course I'll go over their books with my magnifying glass.


----------



## Ann (19 May 2019)

*Tyson's Alternative Meats Can Become `Billion-Dollar Brand'*

_While Tyson Foods Inc. is the biggest U.S. meat processor, its up-and-coming meatless protein product may steal the show.

The offering is set to debut this summer and could be a “billion-dollar brand,” Chief Executive Officer Noel White said at a conference in New York Wednesday. The company hasn’t said what form it will take, be it burger, sausage or meatball -- or all of the above.


Tyson sold its stake in Beyond Meat Inc. just before the latter’s stunning initial public offering earlier this month. Chief Financial Officer Stewart Glendinning touted Tyson’s resources, its transportation network, test kitchens, science labs and sales team. The company doesn’t even need to put new capital in to make a veggie burger that competes with the likes of Beyond Meat. More..._


----------



## Ann (23 May 2019)

For want of a better place I am putting this article here for the time being...

*Al Gore's 'Sustainability-Focused' Investment Firm Raises $1 Billion For Latest VC Fund*

History has proven time and time again that FOMO can easily lead to massive losses if investors aren't careful. But wealthy investors and institutions must be pretty anxious about missing out on the next big 'sustainability' play after the success of Beyond Meat, because a group of investors just handed Al Gore's Generation Investment Management - a sustainability-focused VC firm - $1 billion for its latest fund.

Generation's 'Sustainable Solutions Fund' will focus on environmental solutions, healthcare and financial inclusion, and it has already closed two of its first investments (though it looks like the firm missed out on 'Impossible Foods' latest $300 million fundraising round). More...


----------



## Value Collector (31 May 2019)

Lab grown meat.


----------



## Value Collector (31 May 2019)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2020)

Ann said:


> ... I think Veganism will come unstuck as a beacon of good health. It will disintegrate into a nasty, unhealthy style of eating and the diseases which vegans avoided through good eating habits will break down with the mass increase of manufactured food eaten by people who won't bother to take the time to learn to eat correctly as a vegan.
> 
> This junk food greed is what I am looking at with the potential for new companies to spring up and create a whole new industry.



_Ah food technology, gotta love it_.

*Chasing the vegan*
https://www.afr.com/companies/retai...ags-after-141-million-raising-20200618-p553vb
_[We are now seeing] vitamins companies push harder into vegan offerings in line with the gradual increase in the popularity of plant-based diets.

Both Blackmores and arch-rival Swisse have accelerated their focus on this category. Privately-owned Pharmacare, which owns Nature's Way and Bioglan, is also on the front foot through its Naturopathic brand, which rolled out a line of vegan-certified products across supermarket chains and chemists in February.

The move is being driven in part because many experts believe that *vegans may need to top up their levels of Vitamin B12, iron and iodine*. ....

Blackmores trumpeted on May 29 that it was the first mass-market Australian brand to launch a vegan omega-3 oil.... Its label outlined that it was a "vegan, vegetarian and fish-free source of omega-3'' in what is a linseed oil product. A Blackmores' spokeswoman said the go-to supplement for omega-3 was traditionally fish oil, and this had limited the options for the 2.5 million Australians following a fish-free diet_.


----------

